# photo submission for usc



## saintman (Nov 10, 2010)

An applicant is supposed to submit the url of his visual submission. I'm not sure how can I submit online the photographs with 2 page intro, shall I do it on utube, again how does this 4-6 size photographs matter when I'm applying online. How can I do it anyway.

Can anyone confirm the application fee for Film & Tv Production, I believe its 85$.

Thanks


----------

